
Mask Up and Shut Up - darren_
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/08/wear-your-mask-and-stop-talking/615796/
======
just-juan-post
Can we stop with all these dumb little "safety" things that do nothing and
continue to spread fear?

